# Curze batman?



## SonOfNight (Nov 6, 2010)

Many people call Konrad Curze?Night Haunter the Batman of 40K but I think he might actually be the Daredevil.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

More like an avatar of the "Heart of Darkness" concept, per the novel of the same name (whose character's name Konrad borrows) and the movie "Apocalypse Now". Where the latter is concerned, compare Kurtz's rambling "philosophy" on war and its costs with Curze's own views.

Likenesses to vigilante heroes are incidental; as you yourself noted, more than one fits the mold.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, he's quite laking the Bruce Wayne alter ego of Batman aswell, unless we've missed the bits where he walks into Terran clubs and resteraunts in a flash suit and too much money yelling "Ladies, bitches, girls, Daddy Kurze is in the house!"


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of nostromo being a rly dark gothem city, with all the corrupt villians of the world that kurze killed being 'arch villians' like the joker and two face.
Maybe after night haunter stabalised his world the inhabitants had some kind of light like in batman, when there was trouble they'd turn it on and the light would rotate on top of the tallest hive spire.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, it appears that Curze's methods led to him being utterly feared, rather than adulated.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> More like an avatar of the "Heart of Darkness" concept, per the novel of the same name (whose character's name Konrad borrows) and the movie "Apocalypse Now". Where the latter is concerned, compare Kurtz's rambling "philosophy" on war and its costs with Curze's own views.


Damn it! I just read HoD in AP English! How did I miss that?

Great find, though!


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

It's funny to see this. The other day I picked up "Soul Hunter"
was read'n it.
I stopped laughed and then text messaged my lil bro, "Curze was frikn batman."

So I get where your comming from.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Nighthaunter (let's be honest, Curze isn't the personality that does all the bad stuff) goes far beyond what Batman ever does. He doesn't just target the really bad guys, but everyone who transgresses the laws he holds dear. It's not just a case of stopping the crims and being a kick-arse fighter, but literally tearing people apart bodily, blood and guts strewn everywhere for everyone else to see what the punishment is for breaking the laws of Nighthaunter.
It's this that, for me, rules out a Batman/Curze link. Batman never takes a life; that's one of his guiding principles isn't it? Never becoming what he fights against, no matter what the provocation. Nighthaunter, on the other hand, makes it his mission to not just kill-off the badguys, but to become the ultimate embodiment of horror and fear to terrify everyone into being law-abiding, racing past those he hates in a race to become everything that is terror. And sod the gadgets. All the 'Haunter needs are his nails and his teeth. Grrrrrr!

GFP


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

On an unrelated, humorous note, so if Frank Miller wrote for GW...

"What are you, dense? Are you retarded or something? Who the hell do you think I am? I'm the goddamn Night Haunter."


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

As long as Curze doesn't get a cheesy '60s TV show, his reputation should remain intact.

"KA-POW to that rotting corpse and his pathetic Imperium!"


----------

